

Apophis asteroid on collision course with earth? - alanmhughes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20961003

======
gus_massa
> 1-in-200,000 chance that it could strike Earth in 2036.

Previous discussion from a different source:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5031161> (38 points, 3 days ago, 51
comments)

